# cant get rid of thrush!



## ceri78

HELP:growlmad:,
i have had thrush for 6 weeks i have had the pessery and cream 3 times and tried the yogurt but it wont go:cry:im really worried about passing it on to baby during birth......is there anything else i can ask the doctor for??? thanks girls xx


----------



## Susanah

I have done a lot of reading on this subject and spoken with many specialists. 
I had candida/thrush badly during last pregnancy and because I had a stitch in it contributed to me losing the baby. I had swine flu and the candida became a big problem once i was ill. What gestation are you? I would take fluconazole if over 14 weeks. But it is completely up to you and not really recommended in pregnancy (mainly first trimester) 
Currently I take pessary 200mg canestan twice a week to try to prevent me getting it again and will take fluconazole if I get any symptoms. I had a stitch in for this pregnancy last week and took oral fluconazole (despite the risks) on the day of the stitch. 
If you dont have a stitch it is unlikely to cause you any problems.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs:
Ive had it as long as you, coming up to 7 weeks now. My ob gave me the pessery kit, 7 day to do twice, but it came back. She will provide the oral tablet at my 13 week appointment if the thrush doesnt go.

If you are past 13 weeks, make an appointment with your doc, you dont have to suffer:hugs:


----------



## TattiesMum

I suffered dreadfully with thrush during my first pregnancy :( :hugs::hugs:

Here's a few other tips:

Stop using ALL perfumed items down below - Simple soap only and be sure to rinse well.... using the shower jet is best (no flannels) and pat dry only. Wash your bits in cool water.

Loose fitting cotton underwear and no underwear whenever possible (especially at night - no underwear, no pyjamas etc)

No clothes that are tight around the crotch at all - *especially* tights and synthetic leggings.

*Bio *Yoghurt helps, but it has to be active (I always use Yeo Valley) - pop a little on a fresh tampon to make sure it gets inside as well as slathering it on the outside generously, and apply fresh every time you go to the loo.

Witch Hazel .... get some BIG bottles from the chemist then EVERY time you go to the toilet use an old egg cup to pour it from the front to the back of your vulva, making sure it gets everywhere. It sounds like it will sting, but it really doesn't and it's very effective if you keep it up :flower: (a friend of mine was recommended this particular one by her midwife, so it's perfectly safe).

Good luck getting rid of it Hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Another factor that may help is to take a good quality probiotic to balance out the flora in your system. Probiotics help maintain the good healthy flora which can then prevent the negative (i.e. thrush) and strengthen your immune system.


----------



## Moomins

I thought i had thrush and couldn't get rid of it, i had the cream and pessary twice within a couple of weeks and my symptoms still didn't disappear so asked if i could have a vaginal swab and it came back as clear even though i had the discharge and was always red and sore etc. After i started drinking actimels every day my symptoms disappeared so i would deffo recommend drinking a pro biotic drink. Theres also some research into the drinks keeping GBS at bay as they're good for your gut although i don't know how true that is.


----------



## sharon_b

you can try switching from Canesten to Gyno-daktarin as they have slightly different ingredients. Canesten contains the imidazole *clotrimazole* while the Gyno-Daktarin contains the imidazole *miconazole*.


----------



## Sunshine12

The only thing that ever cures it for me is the Canestan Once tablet (pessary and cream dont help me) but Im not sure if its safe to take (Ill find out Monday and post back though as I think I have it too so going to docs to ask about it. Ive not got discharge, just a burning sensation down there and they tell me its not a UTI) x


----------



## Lilmiss1

Also men can be carriers of thrush but have no symptoms. So he could be passing the infection back to you. Males can be treated with fluconazole 150mg and no sex for 7 days.


----------



## StranjeGirl

fem dophilous is a great probiotic for women. You might want to ask your dr if you can take 2 a day.


----------



## 1948LC

I suffered with thrush at the begining of my preganancy but didn't want to use a pesssary in the fiirst trimester so just used the external cream. Here are a few things I do to ensure it hopefully doesn't come back.
- I use SIMPLE soap only in the bath, nothing else, I am very careful when cleaning my lady bits so it doesn't go inside.
- I wash my underwear seperate from all other washing on a really high wash then tumble dry them.
- I get into my pajama top and dressing gown on as early as possible, usually just after tea I have a bath, and I don't put anything on my bottom half so I can get air down below.

Hope this helps - I'm sure thats everything. Take care. xx


----------



## jessrabbit

Just be sure its thrush, I have the symptoms of thrush constantly, but swabs have come back clear and so have UTI tests. 

If thrush treatments are not working for you defo discuss with doctor.

Think mine is just that my discharge is changed/increased due to hormones and is stinging me. So I do the whole no underwear, no perfumed suff thing as much as possible and have good days and bad days with it


----------

